# I Have a New Baby.



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Took the plunge and bought this beauty (to me anyway) I love the 30's Art Deco look. Will be asking lots of advice about using an HX machine to get the best from it

.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice as a relative newbie which machine is it ?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks,Isomac Alba


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very retro - lovely.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very retro - lovely.


Yep, old looking like me


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a lovely looking machine!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Deffo has an Art Deco look to it with the pressure gauge reminiscent of a clock on top of a tall tower. Good to see the Fracino 7oz cappa cups are getting good use!  Niice bling all stainless steel tamper too.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Any tips from HX users on getting the best from this machine, watched a few videos online, is it as easy as just pulling the shot once the brewhead stops hissing?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That looks great!








Lovely and shiny.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks I know you can't beat shiny.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Was this the one on e-bay...was looking at it before, nice machine


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

So very pretty. It's cool.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Was this the one on e-bay...was looking at it before, nice machine


It was GC couldn't believe no one had posted it on here, turns out the guy lives 10 mins away from me so was ideal, I now appreciate why people are reluctant to post these types of machines, what a bloody weight.

Why has no one given me tips yet???????????


----------



## GuyRobin (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks great very classic!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> It was GC couldn't believe no one had posted it on here, turns out the guy lives 10 mins away from me so was ideal, I now appreciate why people are reluctant to post these types of machines, what a bloody weight.
> 
> Why has no one given me tips yet???????????


Nice looking machine that mremanxx









Basically warm the machine up for min 20 mins with portafilter in place, when your ready to pull your shot wipe the basket out with a cloth (I use a black t towel folded in front of the drip tray) load your portafilter with coffee and tamp,I then place a plastic container (similar size as a takeaway container) on the drip tray as this saves emptying the drip tray so often

Flush the boiling water into the container until you don't hear the steaming ? Sound and the water runs at a steady pace (probably around 6-7 seconds) then you have to wait 30-40 seconds for the temperature to stabilise to pull the shot,I use the waiting time to lock the portafilter in place, empty the plastic container and place my cup on the scales (to weigh the shot) under the portafilter.

Then pull your shot with one eye on the scales and the other on the timer









It takes a little practice and experimenting with the timing but in reality is much easier than I've made it sound above









Atb.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

emin-j said:


> Nice looking machine that mremanxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, that is what I am doing after watching a couple of videos, just seemed a bit easy TBH, do you leave your machine on all day? I read that they are a bit pricey to run.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I have an Isomac Tea, so very similar internals but not as pretty







I saw that on eBay and if I hadn't already got the TEA then I would've been tempted to bid. Well done!

Tips;

The machine needs a good 30-40 minutes to heat up in order to get the best from it.

At a push you can wrap the brew head in a towel which can get it up to temperature in about 20mins.

Being a HX machine you will need a cooling (or warming) flush before pulling a shot. After preparing and tamping your basket, but before locking into the machine, put an empty cup underneath and flip the brew handle up. Wait unti the water coming out of the brew head stops hissing and then continue to pull water through the group for around 6 seconds and then push the lever down to stop. Now lock the portafilter into the machine, empty the cup and count a further 6 seconds (while the thermosyphon starts to restore some heat to the brew head). Then pull your shot. You can adjust the amount of time you wait (6 seconds) to increase the brew temp slightly either way.

I recommend you keep an eye out for an "Eric E61 thermometer" as these connect into the brew head and give a valuable insight into the water temperature of your shot. and the thermal characteristics of your machine.

You can get them direct form Eric Svendson : http://users.rcn.com/erics/Pricing_Inventory_Ordering.pdf

or from Chris Coffee : http://www.chriscoffee.com/E61-Group...r-p/sss-04.htm

Have you checked it for scale ? I'd recommend undoing the top mushroom nut (the larger nut on the very top of the brew head) and pulling out the mushroom to check if it has any scale build up on it. This gives a good indication as to how the rest of the machine is (boiler, pipes etc).

What pressure does the gauge indicate the boiler is at. You may want to adjust the pressure stat (inside the machine) to get better steam pressure. Its a bit of balancing act, more pressure is better for steam but means the brew head gets hooter and needs a longer cooling flush. I think the recommended setting is to have the pressure stat set to 1.2 - 1.3 Note the gauge will climb and drop as the boiler cycles between heating and cooling and this is perfectly normal. The pressure stat setting is the point at which the elements turn off (although the residual heat in the elements will mean the pressure continues to climb slightly after this). Watch the red/green lights rather than the gauge itself to determine this point.

Here is a link to a post I meade about fitting a new pressure stat to my Tea. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18896-How-to-replace-the-pressurestat-on-an-Isomac-Tea&highlight=isomac

You may want to adjust your OPV valve down slightly (like the infamous Gaggic Classic OPV mod) : Centaursailing posted an article on how to do this; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16785-Isomac-Tea-curing-that-spritzing&highlight=isomac

If your brew pressure valve jumps around a lot then it may have water stuck in it. This seems to happen on mine if I let the machine got overly hot. Its a simple fix but does involce removing parts so not a 2minute fix: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18378-Curing-the-fluctuating-pressure-gauge-of-my-Isomac-Tea&highlight=isomac

If you get a problem where the machine stops heating up after 20minutes use it may be the transformer in the control box. I had this happen to me and rather than spend a fortune on a new control unit I repaired it for about £5 ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18994-ISOMAC-Tea-stops-working-after-20-minutes-heating-up-and-how-I-fixed-it-!&highlight=isomac


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol, I see emin-j posted his tips while I was busy composing mine!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't leave my machine on all day as I use a Belkin Wemo plug to turn it on ready for my morning coffee and then just switch it on 1/2hour before I plan to have another during the day. I tend to only drink 1 or 2 cups a day so doesn't make sense to leave it on permanently for me.

Looking at the energy usage reported by my WeMo plug it isn't really that expensive to run. On average it looks to cost about 3.5-4p an hour, so 60p a day if left on for 14hrs.

I have insulated the boiler on mine so I assume it should be slightly more efficient ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17268-How-I-insulated-the-boiler-on-my-Isomac-Tea-machine&highlight=isomac+insulation


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers for that, that is what I am doing after watching a couple of videos, just seemed a bit easy TBH, do you leave your machine on all day? I read that they are a bit pricey to run.


No I wouldn't fancy leaving it on all day £££££££


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time guys.

Marcus my steam gauge sits about 1.4 bar, my pressure gauge is pouring at about 11 bar, both gauges are rock steady, the seller lives local and as we stay in God's country our water is soft as marshmallows so I would be mega pissed if it had limescale Was worried about marking the chrome to be honest if I tried to undo any fittings, is this likely?

I also use a wemo type plug, I saw those gauges you mentioned, two issues for me.........price wow, and it would spoil her lovely looks.

What is the mid position for on the lever?

If I time my warm up do I go by when I get the hissing noise that you purge to indicate how quickly it has reached temp? If so she is heating up in about 20mins, or should I still leave it at least 30 mins?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a nice looking machine mate, one you have the hang of it I will be round for an espresso


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Spooks said:


> That's a nice looking machine mate, one you have the hang of it I will be round for an espresso


You know where I stay


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Thanks for taking the time guys.
> 
> Marcus my steam gauge sits about 1.4 bar, my pressure gauge is pouring at about 11 bar, both gauges are rock steady, the seller lives local and as we stay in God's country our water is soft as marshmallows so I would be mega pissed if it had limescale Was worried about marking the chrome to be honest if I tried to undo any fittings, is this likely?
> 
> ...


Your boiler pressure gauge sits at 1.4 and doesn't move at all ? That sounds odd as mine will raise to about 1.3 at which point the red light will go out and the green light will come on (i.e. heating elements off) the pressure will continue to raise to about 1.4 and then slowly drop back to about 1.2 (takes about 1.5minutes) at which point the pressure stat will turn the heating elements on (red light on) and the pressure will quickly raise again. As far as I know this is the normal behaviour for a HX machine controlled by a pressure stat. Maybe yours isn't controlled by a pressure stat?

11bar brew pressure sound similar to mine. Ideally I would lower mine to the recommended 9-9.5bar but the OPV valve is stuck solid so I need to get around to ordering a new one.

I also live a very softwater area but I still descale mine once a year. I find I still get a very slow build up of scale over time. Don't worry about marking the chrome just wrap some electricians tape around the jaw faces of the spanner and it'll be fine.

Yes the price of the Erics E61 thermometers is expensive but they do occasionally come up for sale 2nd hand. They are VERY useful in learning the characteristics of your machine and do improve the repeatability of shots. As to aesthetics... I actually like the looks of it on mine, makes it look more hi-tech







Also once you've used it to learn about how your machine performs you can remove it (and sell it).

If you use a Wemo plug .. do you have an android phone ? If so your welcome to try the Tasker script I've been developing that will monitor your phones alarm and automatically turn on your machine 35minutes prior to make sure it's fully warmed up every morning. The really nice part is the fact it actively monitors the phones alarm and also if it's physically at your home so automatically changes and adjusts to your lifestyle i.e. no need to remember to unplug machine when on holiday. You can follow it's development over on the Wemo Deals thread ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20239-belkin-wemo&p=263786#post263786

Mid position of the lever is brew OFF, the lower position (straight down) activates the exhaust of water from brew chamber (through the pre-infusion chamber). If you push the lever all the way down it should naturally spring back to the mid position when you let go (although I find mine only does this when its fully warmed up).

The 35minutes warm up is from switching on the cold machine, it's not an exact number but like most coffee machines it will take time for everything to warmup. It's not just about the brew head temperature but also all the pipe work and internal temperature of the machine. The time will also vary depending on the start temperature, so time of year and how long since last turned on will all have an influence. If it makes a good coffee after 20mins then that's fine, but on a cold winters morning you might find it needs another 5-10minutes.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Top bloke Marcus, my gauge does go up and down like you say, it doesn't go over 1.45 bar. It's a wemo type plug, does your app only work with wemo devices?

will read the thread anyway.

will need to check the lever out mine doesn't spring back


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like yours is adjusted for good steam pressure so will probably be heating up quicker and hence will require longer cooling flushes. Similar to mine ... you'll soon find it a pain having to keep filling the tank









Will my script work with a non Belkin WiFi switch ? Short answer .. maybe.

The script has 3 methods of trigger the switch , 1 method required a rooted phone but is probably the way that could be most likely adapted to work with the software provided with your switch. Basically it causes the script to launch the devices controlling app and then clicks an area of the screen that corresponds to the on/off button.

The other two methods use Email/SMS via an IFTTT account. Does your switches software support IFTTT ?

If you want to give it a try let me know and we'll see if we can get it working with your switch.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Does the lever not spring back with just a slight touch or so you have to pull it back up?

Probably just needs the cam lubing, get some MolyKote 111 grease ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOLYKOTE-111-SILICONE-COMPOUND-100-grams-/281623684154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item419214643a

Here's a video showing how to do this ;






You'll also need to do this lube when ever you clean/backflush your machine with pulycaff or whenever the lever feels stiff.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers Marcus, I have watched loads of videos trying to see the lever springing back......I must be misunderstanding you. My manual doesn't mention this either.

Is this correct.

Lever full down....brewhead closed

Lever midpoint.......will pressurise system then stop pumping (not sure what this function does but manual states I should always do this then wait 4-5 mins before brewing)

Lever fully lifted(stays in that position when lever let go) water passes through brewhead.

To stop water flow either put lever back into mid position(no pressure released through the exhaust port) or fully down and pressure exhausts.

I appreciate your time and comments mate.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about the "spring back" , mine does but for all I know that could actually be because of wear on the cam or pins. Having it spring back does seem more sensible to me though as the mid position (brew head closed and exhaust closed and pump off) would seem to be the best default position to me. Mine tends to not spring back when the machine is cold but does when the machine is hot.

You've probably already seen it, but this video shows you how the E61 brew head works :






Lever Fully Down : Brew head closed and exhaust open.

Lever Midpoint : On my machine this just means brew head closed and exhaust closed and the cam on the back of the lever isn't pushing on the button behind it, on the facia of the machine, that activates the pump. I've no idea what they mean when they say it will pressurise and then stop pumping in this position. Where are you reading these instructions .. online ?

Lever fully up : Brew head open and exhaust closed. Back of cam lever will now be pushing on brew button behind it and activating the pump. The brew chamber will pressurise, and then as pressure rises the preinfusion chamber will begin to fill meaning a pause in the rising pressure at the puck. When pressure equalises then the full pressure of water will applied to the coffee puck.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

No the manual for the machine, when I switch on and go to the mid position the pump runs and builds up pressure to about 11bar, when you lift lever to brew position pressure drops to about 3 then builds up again after a few seconds, I presumed this was preinsusion?

i know what you mean about filling it up, feel like that's all I do, still it only involves lifting off the cups,taking the top off filling up and replacing everything isn't making coffee fun?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I re-read your bit about the wemo app, am I correct in thinking that your app allows you to set a timer for switching the machine on?

if so it's ok, I can do that with my plugs app just now, my phone is android but not rooted,does your app offer more?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

On my Vetrano the middle position is for pre infusion (only available when machine is plumbed in)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

emin-j said:


> On my Vetrano the middle position is for pre infusion (only available when machine is plumbed in)


thats what I've read a few times too. I don't think the alba has anything special but the manual States that you should pressurise before brewing...bugger if I know,seems to work fine,coffee tastes nice, that's all at matters I suppose.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess your machine must be different to mine as I HAVE to raise the lever to the fully up position to initiate the pump. I can only think the button behind the lever must have two positions on yours so the control box knows the two positions of the handle. I've no idea why it wants to pressurise the group for 5mins ? Maybe this is a way of accelerating the thermosyphon mechanism so the machine heats up quicker ? Do the instructions say the machine should still be warmed up for 20-40mins ?

You can buy a "plumb in kit" for the TEA's (I assume it fits the Alba as well as it's based on a TEA v2).. it's on my list of things to do









http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/1236/isomac-water-mains-kit-


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> I re-read your bit about the wemo app, am I correct in thinking that your app allows you to set a timer for switching the machine on?
> 
> if so it's ok, I can do that with my plugs app just now, my phone is android but not rooted,does your app offer more?


Yes the script is for turning the WeMo on BUT the big difference is that its not just based on a simple set of times/days to turn it on like a timer plug . Rather it actively tracks your phones alarm and then turns on the machine a specified number of minutes earlier to make sure it is fully warmed up by the time that alarm actually goes off. This means if like today (Bank Holiday) I plan on getting up later than usual I just set my phones alarm to be later and the script will automatically notice this and turn the coffee machine on later as well. Tomorrow my normal alarm (for work) is set and so the machine will be ready for when I get up. Also it will only turn on the machine if the phone is physically at home so if I stay away on business or on holiday I don't have to remember to stop the timer on the coffee machine or anything it will just automatically not turn the coffee machine on.

The ethos of this is that I can forget about the coffee machine as something I need to think about and just use my phone alarm as normal.

It's still a beta at the moment and was something I developed for myself... and for me it works brilliantly









If you have a very predictable wake up time then it may not be of as much use to you as those that work shifts or have very erratic social lives.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> I guess your machine must be different to mine as I HAVE to raise the lever to the fully up position to initiate the pump. I can only think the button behind the lever must have two positions on yours so the control box knows the two positions of the handle. I've no idea why it wants to pressurise the group for 5mins ? Maybe this is a way of accelerating the thermosyphon mechanism so the machine heats up quicker ? Do the instructions say the machine should still be warmed up for 20-40mins ?
> 
> You can buy a "plumb in kit" for the TEA's (I assume it fits the Alba as well as it's based on a TEA v2).. it's on my list of things to do
> 
> ...


No only states level for 4-5 mins after pressurising.

Will look at the plumb kit though ,thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Yes the script is for turning the WeMo on BUT the big difference is that its not just based on a simple set of times/days to turn it on like a timer plug . Rather it actively tracks your phones alarm and then turns on the machine a specified number of minutes earlier to make sure it is fully warmed up by the time that alarm actually goes off. This means if like today (Bank Holiday) I plan on getting up later than usual I just set my phones alarm to be later and the script will automatically notice this and turn the coffee machine on later as well. Tomorrow my normal alarm (for work) is set and so the machine will be ready for when I get up. Also it will only turn on the machine if the phone is physically at home so if I stay away on business or on holiday I don't have to remember to stop the timer on the coffee machine or anything it will just automatically not turn the coffee machine on.
> 
> The ethos of this is that I can forget about the coffee machine as something I need to think about and just use my phone alarm as normal.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to my current app, I can set it to switch the machine on different times for different days if required, I'm old fashioned I still use an alarm clock to get up`

Cheers hope it goes well.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> No only states level for 4-5 mins after pressurising.
> 
> Will look at the plumb kit though ,thanks


Well I can only guess that it's supposed to be a way of forcing the machine to warm up the group quicker ?

I notice that that your m/c has a column of lights on the front indicating what looks like =ON/Heating/Steam/(water levels) ?










The "normal" TEA only has separate lights for ON and Heating. There is no "steam" or "water levels" so I would guess there is something different with the control box in yours. I wish mine DID have some form of warning that the water level was getting low as it's VERY annoying when it just turns OFF mid shot. I really must train myself to keep the reservoir topped up!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually I've just noticed. Does your Alba not have a separate ON/OFF switch? My TEA has a simple toggle switch on the front but I don't see anything on yours. It makes me wonder if they repurposed the lever to switch the Alba on/off i.e. fully down is OFF (no power) and mid position activates the ON state. This would account for the pump activating as when the m/c first turns on it will probably need to top up the boilers water level (especially if it was last used for steaming).If this is true then the "leave 5mins" instructions are the same as the "leave 20-30mins" that is suggested by me (and other forum members) i.e. its just the initial warm-up period and doesn't need to be done before every shot.

Bear in mind that most manufacturers will probably understate the optimum warmup period for the sake of marketing. For example the Gaggia Classic "ready" light comes on after just a few minutes, but it makes a much better coffee if left for 20mins to warmup.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Sounds similar to my current app, I can set it to switch the machine on different times for different days if required, I'm old fashioned I still use an alarm clock to get up`
> 
> Cheers hope it goes well.


Sorry, but I'm not sure you've entirely grasp the subtle difference.

You say "... I can set it to switch the machine on different times for different days if required." which is the point I'm making. You have to alter those times for one off events (e.g. Bank holiday Monday would be a different time than a normal Monday). So you need to launch the app in advance and alter the time as required each time something different is happening (holidays, day off work, shifts etc). Then possible re-alter it back for a normal Monday schedule afterwards. The script doesn't require altering or preplanning of any times in an app, as it just automatically turns on the machine 35minutes prior to whatever alarm is set on your phone. Also, if you go away for a week on holiday, you would potentially have to disable the times in the app to stop it turning on the machine while your away. This probably depends on if your app can turn the device on over celluar 3/4G like the WeMo one can.

For me this means its much simpler as I'm now just concerned with setting my daily alarm (on the phone) as I normally would anyway and the coffee machine takes care of itself without me having to change anything in another app.

As you say, if you use an "old school" alarm clock rather than the alarm on your phone then it's not of any use to you. For me the alarm on my phone is my primary alarm, the alarm clock on the bedside table is just a fail-safe in case something goes wrong with the phone alarm. On non work days I just disable the alarm clock before going to bed.

Apologies if I've misunderstood what you said as I don't want to sound condescending or come across as trying to convince you my script is the best way to do it, I just wanted to a make sure you'd grasp the actual concept correctly.

Cheers


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure you've entirely grasp the subtle difference.
> 
> You say "... I can set it to switch the machine on different times for different days if required." which is the point I'm making. You have to alter those times for one off events (e.g. Bank holiday Monday would be a different time than a normal Monday). So you need to launch the app in advance and alter the time as required each time something different is happening (holidays, day off work, shifts etc). Then possible re-alter it back for a normal Monday schedule afterwards. The script doesn't require altering or preplanning of any times in an app, as it just automatically turns on the machine 35minutes prior to whatever alarm is set on your phone. Also, if you go away for a week on holiday, you would potentially have to disable the times in the app to stop it turning on the machine while your away. This probably depends on if your app can turn the device on over celluar 3/4G like the WeMo one can.
> 
> ...


no probs mate, my phone is the secondary, must be an old git thing, sounds like a very smart app though.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Actually I've just noticed. Does your Alba not have a separate ON/OFF switch? My TEA has a simple toggle switch on the front but I don't see anything on yours. It makes me wonder if they repurposed the lever to switch the Alba on/off i.e. fully down is OFF (no power) and mid position activates the ON state. This would account for the pump activating as when the m/c first turns on it will probably need to top up the boilers water level (especially if it was last used for steaming).If this is true then the "leave 5mins" instructions are the same as the "leave 20-30mins" that is suggested by me (and other forum members) i.e. its just the initial warm-up period and doesn't need to be done before every shot.
> 
> Bear in mind that most manufacturers will probably understate the optimum warmup period for the sake of marketing. For example the Gaggia Classic "ready" light comes on after just a few minutes, but it makes a much better coffee if left for 20mins to warmup.


yep it has a push switch on the right hand side, I normally wait until I can't touch the brew head, I don't think I'll get away with the plumb kit either, new kitchen only 2 years ago don't think the wife would like me drilling holes in it:waiting:


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I think it's pretty obvious I know nothing about how your machine actually works







As long as it makes good coffee, just keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Well, I think it's pretty obvious I know nothing about how your machine actually works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok.........that makes two of us


----------

